# Porsche Cayenne- any thoughts?



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Toying with maybe getting the 3.2 V6 one when it comes out. At 30k it seems quite reasonable. Does anyone own or know anyone that owns one. Haven't really got much knowledge on whether they aren't much cop or the X5 is simply more popular in the playground car park. ;D 
Don't want loads of off road ability but need to tow a boat now and again.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

bag of shit go for the x5


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Typical Porsche engineering, I would imagine. 8)

Pity it's such an ugly bugger.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Standard i think they look pretty bland, however i had cause to go to the Man city ground and there was one in the players car park on french plates which was lowered, massive wheels, blacked out windows, polished aluminium bull bar and side protecters and red calipers. It looked as if it was doing 150mph just parked there! I wouldn't turn my nose up at a standard one :-/


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I think they are brilliant. Havent driven one, but if I was in the market for a 4x4 it would be my weapon of choice. It is not pretty by any means, but are any 4x4s?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

One of my customers just replaced his Maserati with a Cayenne Turbo - all black and Premiership/Druggy. Â It looks pretty good and he is delighted with the drive. Â They say it's as quick as a Boxster S around the 'ring. 

There is not a poor review for the Cayenne - styling aside. Â But I would not want a 3.2 model. Gutless and thirsty. Â Not enough torque to really use for towing/off roading etc. Â And Porsche are ramping the volumes, think 924 values and perceptions.

The badge is great, and debadged with the right rims, people are just not going to know the Â difference. Â But for me I want a car that drives OK, and that means decent torque/useable power curve. Â I don't really do the all show/little go thing, which is how I'd perceive the 3.2.

If you want to but new, the latest spec X5 3.0d 218hp looks to be the pick of the bunch. Â For a late model, I'd look for an ex demo Tourag V10 diesel (which is deffo the biz) suitably pimped up. Or maybe a Cayenne S if you could find one for less than Â£40K 8) Â

A new 3.2 Cayenne after options is going to be in late Â£30ks. Â But the image is right.

Not a decsion I'd rush into.

The Rib'll look good in tow.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Think you are right Gary, we looked at the VW so maybe we will just wait a bit for used ones to appear. 
A friend works for Daimler Chrylser so we can get cheap Smarts, think we will go for a Smart Brabus for Hamble but not sure if it will cope with the rib!! Have spoken to Pete since and he just told me to come and use the CRV when I need it so now not so sure!
Got your RIb yet?


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Yeah its worth noting that that's just the base price..

and will have a very basic spec - which will affect you when it comes to sell.

I never used to like the Cayenne, but I'm kinda coming round to the way they look now...

awful fuel economy tho!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

A mate of mine has a Cayenne Turbo. It is, lokks from certain angles aside, fabulous. However, and here's the rub, he initially tried a Cayenne S. He found it rather lumbering and underpowered and it rode poorly. It was his wife that insisted they stump up the extra Â£25k for the Turbo! The all singing, all dancing suspension is essential, especially with 19s. Overall even an average spec V6 is going to be over Â£40k if you add suspension and rims, and its still a base model.

Others are better for the dough at that price. And anyway you want a diesel for a 4x4 towcar!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

There was a Cayenne S doing a few laps around Bedford Autodrome when I was last there. It was the quickest thing out there on a wet track. Although it rolled, it had an amazing ability to carry speed through the corners. It was a bit unnerving to be late braking for a corner in a little VX220 and have 2 tonnes of Porsche bearing down on you!

I would be really tempted by a Tourag V10 diesel if I was in that market. Same basic car, awesome engine and should be some 2nd hand bargains in the coming months.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Ian
Personally, I think its Botox-ville, but if it floats yer boat....
Never really could see the point of the big 4x4s, as I always thought they were neither one thing or the other - 
Flash/fast=sports car
Big/load lugger = estate
off roader = old land rover
just my 2p tho.
Oh, and did I mention its ugly with a capital U?


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I thought that the reviews said that the V10 in the Toureg, whilst a great engine, was so heavy that it spoilt the handling of the car and lost a lot of its power advantage because of its weight??

As for the Ceyenne, I think that I am in the minority in thinking that it looks great, although only in darker colours. If I had the cash and the desire, I think that it is a car that can be good at almost everything, except for fuel consumption.


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

An MTM-chipped V10 Touareg is reportedly faster than an S4.
After owing a 3.5 Range Rover, though, I'm not interested in a steroid-filled huge coffin anymore.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

looks ugly, their worst looking car ever.
the X5 or x3 are by far better value and actually look good .


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

x5, looks nicer, need some massive wheels on it though


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

BTT


----------

